# Brown roan



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

My brown roan Turbo. I think he looks pink, I love his color


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I like his color and his build. I think he looks like a bay roan though but it could just be the color tones in the picture making him look like he has black points.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> I like his color and his build. I think he looks like a bay roan though but it could just be the color tones in the picture making him look like he has black points.


Brown and bay BOTH have black points.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^ What she said. In the winter I'm sure you can tell that he is a brown, that's how my girl is. There isn't much mistaking it if you know the difference. But I see how you could be confused, I thought my girl was bay until the winter came.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Take lots of pictures over the seasons as he will most likely be an ever-changing color horse for you to enjoy!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

He has already made a huge change since I bought him! I love roans


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Chiilaa said:


> Brown and bay BOTH have black points.


Thanks for this comment, it made me do some research. They've made so many advances in the color genetics and sad to say I don't try to keep up with them since I quit breeding. Now I don't know if my one mare is bay or brown:-?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> Thanks for this comment, it made me do some research. They've made so many advances in the color genetics and sad to say I don't try to keep up with them since I quit breeding. Now I don't know if my one mare is bay or brown:-?


Brown is often characterized by cinnamon colored hair on the soft points of the horse. This can sometimes only be seen I'm winter. So this coloring will be seen around the eyes, the nose, and flanks.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

My friend's yearling is exactly that color .. everytime I go out there, he's different ... love it!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

In person I can see the lighter areas in his flanks and behind his front elbows and between his butt cheeks. He is brown!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Sooty too I'd say judging by his cool dark wither marking. Probably why his face looks so dark too. He's very pretty! Love his build.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

You think sooty? He does have there k wither stripe and super dark counter shading. But I don't know how sooty works. His mom is black, dad is buckskin


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not sooty bridger. Brown for sure.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for putting those old pictures up, I couldn't copy them on my phone!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

He's a good looking horse! I vote brown roan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Not sooty bridger. Brown for sure.


I wasn't doubting he was brown. Is his darker wither marking not caused by sooty? I guess I was wording it funny. I meant sooty in addition to brown. Unless that isn't sooty lol.










Like such:


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

His dad is most likely a sooty buckskin, he looks like this horse with the shouder stripes and face mask and dark dappled loook on shoulders and hindquarters, but he is not tested for colors


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bridgertrot, I am in the camp that is beginning to wonder if sooty even acts on a black based coat, or if what we are seeing is the different expressions of agouti.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Turbo*


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Those are a few weeks old, he is more roaned out right now and his counter shading is much darker now, and I see a face mask like his dad has. You can't test for sooty right?


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Bridgertrot, I am in the camp that is beginning to wonder if sooty even acts on a black based coat, or if what we are seeing is the different expressions of agouti.


Interesting twist. So if I understood right, since I'm still slightly brain dead when it comes to agouti for some reason, you're starting to wonder if sooty on a bay is different than sooty on say a chestnut?

Any thoughts on what would cause the sooty on a chestnut even though they lack the black pigment? If I recall they don't yet have tests for sooty right?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I still think sooty is there, but only on red horses. It presents differently on red horses, not the "top down" that is associated with sooty on black based horses (which, like I said, I am not convinced is sooty and think instead it is associated with agouti). When sooty is on red based horses, you get dappling, you get grey in manes and tails, you get all over darkening. I haven't seen many examples that show the classic "soot dumped on top of the horse" look.


----------

